# Actor Based Prop: Cage



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh, let the mayhem begin  Great prop.


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Sep 27, 2009)

this is something i thought of doing. the PVC is super cheap and i have some wood laying around. were did u get that "flexable pipe"


----------



## OpenTrackRacer (Sep 12, 2008)

Very nice! We built one for our haunt this year but used 1/2" EMT conduit since it's cheap and we didn't have to paint it. I like the bendy bars though... have to think about that as a future upgrade.


----------



## MattMacLean (Sep 14, 2009)

BackYardHaunter It's just rubber hose painted black.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

great idea, although I'd prefer a stronger version..so I can lock the Husband in it after Halloween....nothing kinky, for peace and quiets sake


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Sep 27, 2009)

ohh like garden hose?


----------



## MattMacLean (Sep 14, 2009)

You could use garden hose I guess but it wouldn't look the same. I forget the actual name of it. If you go into Hope Depot or something like that and as for black rubber hose or black rubber tubing they should know what you mean.


----------



## DreamGaz (Oct 13, 2009)

looks like you used the black tubing for ponds. I wonder if you can get the same effect strining pvc with bungie cords


----------



## MattMacLean (Sep 14, 2009)

I don't think it would be as effective or look as good, that's just my opinion though.


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Sep 27, 2009)

i built my jail. here


----------



## MattMacLean (Sep 14, 2009)

That looks great, did you use rubber tubing at all for any of the bars? If so you did a REALLY good job of disguising it!


----------



## SpiritOfHalloween (Oct 29, 2009)

Nice. super cheesy


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Sep 27, 2009)

for the bars no flex pipe i ended up putting my static zombie in it.


----------



## Calloween (Mar 8, 2009)

Is that a caldrin on the top?


----------



## sisvokcig (Oct 31, 2009)

BackYardHaunter said:


> for the bars no flex pipe i ended up putting my static zombie in it.


Good work !
Very cool, looking great so far. Keep going, I wanna see it finished!


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Sep 27, 2009)

i got the night picture








the jail sign fell off when the wind started to pick up
-BYH


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

I made a similar cage a couple of years ago, as a shark cage for our "Jaws" party. I then repurposed it as the cage for the "Twins" for our clown themed party.



















I really like the rubber tube idea and may have to borrow that one too!

Eric


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Sep 27, 2009)

nice work i liked it!


----------

